# failed to start dbus/hald



## Pako (Apr 30, 2010)

hi, i've a little problem,  if start daemon dbus the console returns 


```
Starting dbus
Unknown username "avahi" in message bus configuration file
Unknown username "avahi" in message bus configuration file
Failed to start message bus: Could nt get UID and GID for username messagebus

/usr/local/etc/rc.d/dbus: WARNING: failed to start dbus
```

i hope, you can help me
best regards


----------



## Pako (Apr 30, 2010)

*failed to start daemon hald*

well, i've a new promblem, if start daemon hald the console returns 


```
WARNING: $polkitd_enable is not set properly
Starting polkitd
Starting hald
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/hald: WARNING: failed to start hald
```

i hope, you can help me
best regards


----------



## jemate18 (Aug 6, 2010)

You may want to view this [SOLVED] Thread

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=7979

Regards,


----------



## SirDice (Aug 6, 2010)

polkitd_enable? That was removed a long time ago. What version are you running?


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 6, 2010)

Link to another thread from yesterday: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=16623&highlight=polkitd_enable


----------

